# Make a pulley wheel?



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a Router Crafter at a garage sale yesterday. One of the 1" pulley wheels is broken off. Sears no longer has the part. Any ideas for making one?
I do not have a lathe.
Thanks folks.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you looked up the size in the Graingers catalog or any other supplier of drive parts?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gene post a photo*

It's hard to tell, but lathes make round things so without one your best bet is to find a workable substitute. Give dimensions in your next post: diameter, shaft size, thickness, keyways, set screws, maybe it's a common size as suggested above from Graingers.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Also try boat supply houses. Sailboats use lots of pulleys.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

I was setting my unit up and managed to kill one of the pullies (it was a cooridiantion only strikes once every three minutes thing). I was saved by a bit of super glue and some plexi. Using hole saws, I cut one about the diameter of the center of the original pulley, then two more just a bit bigger. I then sandwiched them and it's been working fine for a couple years now. Doesn't even look bad.


----------



## shivi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hello.*

*making the Pulley*

 Step 1
Get an old wheel from a bicycle.
 Step 2
Remove the tire from the wheel.
 Step 3
Bend a coat hanger into a U shape that extends from the axle on one side of the wheel, around the outside of the wheel and to the other axle. The U should leave a 3-inch gap at the rim, and 4 inches of extra wire at each axle by which to attach it.
 Step 4
Use pliers to wrap the ends of the coat hanger tightly around the axles. Make sure the wheel is still able to spin.
 Step 5
Use the pliers to twist a loop into the gap of wire at the rim.
*Hanging the Pulley*

 Step 1
Select a strong beam, rafter or branch to hang the pulley from.
 Step 2
Attach the pulley to the beam by running a cord or rope around the beam and through the loop in the support wire.
 Step 3
Run a cord or rope around the rim of the wheel and underneath the support wire. This is the lifting rope, and it will need to be twice as long as the height you plan to lift.
 Step 4
Make sure the lifting rope can roll easily around the wheel without snagging on the support wire.
*Using the Pulley*

 Step 1
Tie the item to be lifted to one end of the lifting rope - this is the load side. Attach a bucket to the load side of the lifting rope for lifting small items.
 Step 2
Tie a knot in the lifting rope and secure before pulling.
 Step 3
Pull on the opposite end of the rope until the load reaches the desired height. Keep a firm grip on the lifting rope to avoid dropping the load.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The above poster did not read the requirement: 1"*

This pulley would not work, it's way too large. :thumbdown: bill


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

An old standby of mine(I learned it from another so I can't take credit) is the drill press. Drill the bore first. Then place suitable sized bearing on the DP table(the wider the bearing, the better the squareness of the od to the bore).
With the press turned off and a speedbore bit chucked up, press the point and spurs into your pulley blank as hard as you can and lock the quill down.
Power up the press at a speed you are comfortable with, and ease your cutting tool into the pulley material.
Obviously you cannot make a steel or iron pulley, put I've made wooden and plastic, and one aluminum pulley like this over the years.
It requires nerves of steel, and b*lls of brass, but it does work.
Mick


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Mick! 

I don't posess the biological requirements you cite. However, I'm going to try it anyway. Maybe I will acquire them in the effort.:laughing::laughing:

Gene


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

No problem Gene. 
At this point I have loads of mechanical advice to offer in exchange for woodworking knowledge(which I have practically none).:blink:


----------



## cigar364 (Jan 21, 2008)

*pulley*

I own one in good condition and know what you're talking about and most big box hardware stores have this pulley for other uses in the area with pull out drawers and sliding cases above them look in sliding cases for it.


----------



## kitchen (Oct 21, 2009)

hello.

Thanks for sharing..



> *Hello.*
> 
> *making the Pulley*
> Step 1
> ...


----------

